# Spawn log: Kadin x Clover



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I've posted this elsewhere, but thought I'd bring it here too.

Papa Kadin









Mama Clover











I can't believe I'm starting my own spawn log, wheeee! :yahoo: :banana: 

I adopted Kadin, a blue/white marble hmpk boy, and she was kind enough to send along a green marble female for me to try my hand at breeding. I'm not positive if she is superdelta or halfmoon yet, don't remember if I was told and I haven't looked closely enough yet.

She also sent along some BBS eggs for me to hatch out. Just need to get the liter containers.

I am aware that Kadin has been eating eggs, so I know that he may not work out. If he doesn't, I have a white/marble boy to try as well. Or not? I had it in my head he was an egg eater, but I may have been thinking of someone else?

I recieved Kadin & Clover in the mail 3/30. They are in 3 gallon tanks with IAL, RO water with added minerals, and a heater. I am giving daily 50% water changes, and feeding them 3 x a day with Attison's pro, frozen bloodworms & frozen brine shrimp. I'll likely do this for 1-2 weeks.

I have a 58 quart tub for the growout and girls, I have about 15 containers thus far for when the boys need seperating. I have a 10 gallon up and running, but I would need to break it down to prepare it as a spawning tank. I may just go out and get a new container/tub instead of breaking that down.

I hope Kadin pulls through b/c I would adore having his fry by my hand!!!

April 7 - Ordered vinegar eel & microworm culture.
Clover is really nice and fat, as is Kadin. I think they're ready. He's quite the bubblenester. I need to wait for my cultures though!

April 15 - Got my microworm and vinegar eel cultures in today, and also started one of each. In a week I'll start new cultures so I have backups. I'll continue doing that every week till I have about 5 of each. 2 more weeks till I can spawn, gotta wait till the babies have something to eat!

April 21 - busy busy weekend so I doubt I'll be spawning this weekend like I'd planned. Possibly Sunday if I can get the BBS hatchery going. My microworm culture is absolutly thriving so I need to make a back up one. My vinegar eels are doing well I suppose, they're very hard to see. I havent been able to find a magnifying glass. I started an infusoria culture 2 days ago, the water is just beginning to turn green. I can't wait to do this, but I'm also scared of killing the itty bitty babies.

April 24 - finally setting up the tank! The pair will be added tonight. 8pm - Kadin is in the tank, as is Clover. She's in a glass with a lid (with holes) on top. When he comes near to flare at her, she goes into the submissive head down position. She has no bars that I can see yet, nor has he started his nest yet. Hopefully tomorrow morning I wake up to one, and Clover barred up to be released! Took some pics, will add. And I'm charging my Kodak to take video when they start spawning!

April 25 - released Clover this morning and got nervous so I put her back into her glass. Released her again a few hours later. So far nothing but chasing - on the first release they were both chasing each other in turns. After I jarred her again he got busy on that nest like nobody's business! Now, he just chases her and she runs like she's scared to death. No spawning yet. She comes to check out the nest and he chases her away.

April 26 - I woke up around 6:30 AM and looked up at the tank - Kadin was still chasing Clover away. I fell back asleep and woke up about 11, went on over to check and they were WRAPPED! It was so exciting! :yahoo: I could see Clover releasing about 7 eggs or so at a time.

As I watched, to my disappointment Kadin was clearly eating the eggs. I could see him swallow them, and he wouldn't go up to the nest, he'd swallow, go catch a breath, and wrap again. I watched him do this several more times and decided to leave them alone.

I came back about 20 mins later and Clover was releasing at least 20 eggs at a time - and Kadin was going up to the nest afterward! I wasn't sure if he was putting eggs in, or eating eggs already there. So after a bit of watching, I could clearly see he was inserting them. This time I left again, for 3 hours of shopping. My DH leaves for work at 3:30, so I had to go get that done b/c tomorrow we should be having bad weather.

3 hours later I come home and immediately check on them. Kadin is under the nest and there are lots in there! I estimate about 70 or so. Clover is hiding on the other side under the java moss. So I grabbed her glass and took her out. After picking up my groceries I checked on Papa Kadin again, and I watched with absolute awe as a little egg dropped from the nest, landed on his head, and he shook it off and gently placed it back.

I added a couple drops of Prime, and 3 drops of Maroxy as per Faith of BettaTalk (she was the one I purchased my first ever breeder bettas from) Now we wait for them to hatch, and hopefully Kadin won't turn them into sushi! :blink:

April 28 - 2 days old. I was getting pretty nervous - Kadin could't keep up with all the eggs/babies! One of my cats must have pulled on the airline/plug for the air pump b/c it was hanging off the dresser this morning. Which made the sponge filter move and also the cup, destorying a bit of nest with it. There wasn't much nest left though to be honest, Kadin wasn't tending it. He's been great as a dad otherwise though! I took a nap and checked on them and it looks like everything was picked up and inserted into a new small nest Kadin had built. I guess it finally clicked for him! Now we're just waiting for the free swimming stage! I'm undecided on when to set up the BBS hatchery. I don't want to hatch too soon and then the BBS are too big when the babies can eat them, but I don't want to wait too late either.

April 29 - I confirmed at least 30 fry! And about 1/3 of them are free swimming, yay! I asked Karen and she leaves the male in for 5 full days. Fry are 3 days today so in 2 more days he will be coming out. She says it results in smaller, but healthier spawns. I like this, b/c this way I don't have to cull a malformed betta myself! I don't mind a smaller spawn really. They are so CUTE!!! Gonna try to take pics of them

April 30 - Much of the same - fry are getting much more active


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw this on the other forum. Nice pics and good luck with the spawn.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

awwww look there so wittle


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

they are teeny tiny - actually even tinier than teeny tiny! A neighbor saw them and when I was trying to point them out, I said look for the black dots -- she says 'those tiny fleas?!' lol


----------



## melbot (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing! Congrats to you and your beautiful fish!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i must have a pair of these guys when they mature. they are amazing parents. and congrats. keep us updated with pics a lot.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

so exciting! congrats on your spawn


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I just hope and pray I can raise them to maturity .. it's been nerve racking every step of the way!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sure it IS nerve wracking.It's a lot of responsibility.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Beautiful parents! Good luck!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

1 week old!!!

This one you just have to see larger! You can see the tiny little upturned mouth .. adorable! Click here to see larger


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sooooooo cuteee!!!!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sign me up for a pair of these guys seriously. I so call dibs if you are going to sell/give away these guys!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

if they make it, yes I plan to sell some cheaply as it's my first spawn. i plan to keep a few, i have friends that will take some, and if the numbers stay high as they are now (90+) i will have plenty


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

sooooooo cuuutttteeee!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cute babies!


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

keep us posted


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

3.5 weeks old and they are about 1.5 cm long. I finally can clean the tank and not suck up any babies! I also confirmed 50+ which I'm excited about.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm sure everyone would LOVE to see some pics!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i will have a photoshoot tomorrow when i take out tonights bbs feed


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Photos? ;u; I love both the parents.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

we want photos!!!! lol. how are the fry?


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

getting bigger! i know i promised pics but i haven't had a chance to take the camera out yet


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

got pics - babies made a month yesterday


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

AAAAHHH Adorablllleee!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

they are SO much easier to get pics of now. about a pinkie nail lentgh long, or 2 cm. about the same size as newborn livebearer fry


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

aaawwwwwiiiiieeee!!! x3 they are SO CUTE! I hope mine get to be that big!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

i have to say i have let out about half of the breath that i was holding onto while raising these guys ... i never thought i'd get this far with my first spawn <3


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah! You're lucky!! My 1st spawn ended up dying at the 1 week mark! I have my 2nd going now...4 days old! >:3


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Congrats on both your spawns. ;D

I'll be attempting my first in just under two weeks... So excited!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yaaaayyy! Fishies EVERYWHERE! >


----------

